# Dog does not look pure breed



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

My puppy was sold to me as a japanese spitz but turns out it could be a japanese spitz cross. Not sure what breed is the other cross though. Any ideas? Guessing a japanese spitz x pomeranian cross. She just turned 4 months old on sept 25.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I have no idea but I want to snuggle that fluffy puppy so bad


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> I have no idea but I want to snuggle that fluffy puppy so bad


She's very cute. My girlfriend wanted here to sleep in our bed but she's too small that when I'm asleep, I'm afraid I might end squeezing her. I told here to wait when she's a bit bigger and able to climd up and down our bed.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I assume that you didn't get this dog from a reputable breeder? I only ask because of the question as to whether or not they sold you a pure bred dog. Obviously, a reputable breeder wouldn't have sold you a mix and told you it was pure bred. I second the cute and fluffy though... what a little honey.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Is there a reason you think she's not a purebred? Puppies change a loooooot when they are growing. In fact, we last saw our breeder maybe three months ago and this past weekend she saw him again and said that if we weren't with him, she wouldn't have thought it was the same dog (in a positive way, of course). And it's true if you look at his baby pictures.

I googled japanese spitz puppies and your dog seems to fit the bill. Maybe a smaller coat that some of the ones that I saw, but those were mostly show-worthy puppies. 

Chances are if you got this dog from a breeder irresponsible enough that she/he did not disclose the dogs parents than it's probably one that cares more about making a profit than breeding a dog true to the standard. This could also account for your puppy looking different than expected.


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

Inga said:


> I assume that you didn't get this dog from a reputable breeder? I only ask because of the question as to whether or not they sold you a pure bred dog. Obviously, a reputable breeder wouldn't have sold you a mix and told you it was pure bred. I second the cute and fluffy though... what a little honey.


This puppy was actually bought at a petstore. Not the best place to buy but my girlfriend saw this puppy and she is such a sweetheart. I feel bad not taking the puppy as it might end up without a home or with someone who chain their dogs all day or night out doors, like many of the others dogs I seen here in the Philippines. Really horrible.


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

blenderpie said:


> Is there a reason you think she's not a purebred? Puppies change a loooooot when they are growing. In fact, we last saw our breeder maybe three months ago and this past weekend she saw him again and said that if we weren't with him, she wouldn't have thought it was the same dog (in a positive way, of course). And it's true if you look at his baby pictures.
> 
> I googled japanese spitz puppies and your dog seems to fit the bill. Maybe a smaller coat that some of the ones that I saw, but those were mostly show-worthy puppies.
> 
> Chances are if you got this dog from a breeder irresponsible enough that she/he did not disclose the dogs parents than it's probably one that cares more about making a profit than breeding a dog true to the standard. This could also account for your puppy looking different than expected.


Compare ti the pics in google and the info given that it should have black paws and all white coat as well with black nose and lips. My puppy have pink paws with some black patches. Coat is turning white now starting from the snout. Seems like it's shedding the baby fur now.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Why is it so yellow? or is it just a weird camera thing.


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

Rescued said:


> Why is it so yellow? or is it just a weird camera thing.


That's what I'm trying to figure out why. It's not pure white more like creamy yellow white. The yellow probably from the camera flash.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

very cute pup i doubt its purebred but it very well could be. youll know once its grows into itself more


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

asuna said:


> very cute pup i doubt its purebred but it very well could be. youll know once its grows into itself more


Thanks! Yep she's very cute indeed.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

She's likely from a puppy mill, which could mean she's purebred, just very badly bred. The bad part about buying from a petstore is you support puppy mills when you do that. 

You already have the dog, so the deed is done, just do your best to raise her right and give her a good life. I can understand the hard to resist thing, and wanting to give her a good life.


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> She's likely from a puppy mill, which could mean she's purebred, just very badly bred. The bad part about buying from a petstore is you support puppy mills when you do that.
> 
> You already have the dog, so the deed is done, just do your best to raise her right and give her a good life. I can understand the hard to resist thing, and wanting to give her a good life.


It's no mean I'm supporting the puppy just because I bought from the petstore. We just pass by a petstore looking for aquarium fish as I do have aquariums. My girlfriend just couldn't resist her jolly and cute so we diceded to took her home.

Also the thing about here in asia that not a lot of reputable breeder as many are shady and lots of dogs roaming the streets without a home.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

King-eL said:


> It's no mean I'm supporting the puppy just because I bought from the petstore. We just pass by a petstore looking for aquarium fish as I do have aquariums. My girlfriend just couldn't resist her jolly and cute so we diceded to took her home.
> 
> Also the thing about here in asia that not a lot of reputable breeder as many are shady and lots of dogs roaming the streets without a home.


What NG means is that by purchasing a puppy from a pet store, your money is going to support the puppy mill where the pet store got the puppy. Your money passes through the pet store to buy the puppies from the mill. It's tough to resist those little puppy eyes!

Also, just because finding a reputable breeder is hard doesn't make it ok to purchase from a pet store. 

But that's all ok for now because you've got the puppy now. Regardless of her heritage, you'll love her! I'd recommend taking her to the vet ASAP and getting started with her vaccinations.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

King-eL said:


> Also the thing about here in asia that not a lot of reputable breeder as many are shady and *lots of dogs roaming the streets without a home.*


Precisely why you should have adopted if you couldn't find a reputable breeder.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> She's likely from a puppy mill, which could mean she's purebred, just very badly bred....


Exactly what I was going to say. Except not just puppy mills but also BYB put out very poorly bred purebreeds that look mixed but are, in fact, purebred.

On the other hand; there are plenty of folks around that will pass off one breed as another. For example; there is currently a guy trying to sell a "7 week old grate dane" (his spelling not mine) on CL for $250 that is really a 3 1/2 mo old lab mix that he purchased from another person on CL.


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> What NG means is that by purchasing a puppy from a pet store, your money is going to support the puppy mill where the pet store got the puppy. Your money passes through the pet store to buy the puppies from the mill. It's tough to resist those little puppy eyes!
> 
> Also, just because finding a reputable breeder is hard doesn't make it ok to purchase from a pet store.
> 
> But that's all ok for now because you've got the puppy now. Regardless of her heritage, you'll love her! I'd recommend taking her to the vet ASAP and getting started with her vaccinations.


We did took her to the vet.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know how accurate this information is, being that it was given by a vet many years ago: being that she is a puppy mill dog, the yellowness of her fur might be urine staining, and she'll become whiter as the stained fur sheds out.


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

Avery said:


> I don't know how accurate this information is, being that it was given by a vet many years ago: being that she is a puppy mill dog, the yellowness of her fur might be urine staining, and she'll become whiter as the stained fur sheds out.


I'm not sure where you got the "many years ago" from? She's only 4 months old. As for the yellowness that is not urine stain as she does not sleep where she pees. She's a smart dog and she poops and pees far away from where she sleep. She pees and poop on a potty rug. I'm a bit offended from you. Do you think we let our puppy sleep where she sleep?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

King-eL said:


> I'm not sure where you got the "many years ago" from? She's only 4 months old. As for the yellowness that is not urine stain as she does not sleep where she pees. She's a smart dog and she poops and pees far away from where she sleep. She pees and poop on a potty rug. I'm a bit offended from you. Do you think we let our puppy sleep where she sleep?


I think Avery was saying that the information was given to them by a vet many years ago.

Also, Avery was saying that when she was at the puppy mill she would have been sleeping where she and her littermates peed most likely, so that is why her fur could be stained.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

King-eL said:


> I'm not sure where you got the "many years ago" from? She's only 4 months old. As for the yellowness that is not urine stain as she does not sleep where she pees. She's a smart dog and she poops and pees far away from where she sleep. She pees and poop on a potty rug. I'm a bit offended from you. Do you think we let our puppy sleep where she sleep?


No no no. Avery was saying that perhaps before you got her, she had to sleep in her pee sometimes. It's a possibility considering the odd coloring of her fur. 

Nobody was suggesting your pup had to sleep in her own excrement now. It's just a break down in communication.


----------



## King-eL (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok I apologize. Being English is not my first language. Sorry If I misread what she wrote.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> I think Avery was saying that the information was given to them by a vet many years ago.
> 
> Also, Avery was saying that when she was at the puppy mill she would have been sleeping where she and her littermates peed most likely, so that is why her fur could be stained.


Right on both counts.



King-eL said:


> Ok I apologize. Being English is not my first language. Sorry If I misread what she wrote.


No worries.


----------



## Iceya (May 3, 2021)

King-eL said:


> My puppy was sold to me as a japanese spitz but turns out it could be a japanese spitz cross. Not sure what breed is the other cross though. Any ideas? Guessing a japanese spitz x pomeranian cross. She just turned 4 months old on sept 25.





King-eL said:


> My puppy was sold to me as a japanese spitz but turns out it could be a japanese spitz cross. Not sure what breed is the other cross though. Any ideas? Guessing a japanese spitz x pomeranian cross. She just turned 4 months old on sept 25.





King-eL said:


> My puppy was sold to me as a japanese spitz but turns out it could be a japanese spitz cross. Not sure what breed is the other cross though. Any ideas? Guessing a japanese spitz x pomeranian cross. She just turned 4 months old on sept 25.


Is it a japanese spitz? Cause i have one like that too he has the same color of fur like yours but i think it will turn white when it gets older


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is nearly 8 years old and the OP is no longer active. I'm going to close this thread to further replies, but please feel free to start your own thread or participate in current discussions.


----------

